# Horizontales Menü für Homepage



## Ozz| (10. Jul 2004)

Hallo erstmal,

Ich bin fast ein anfänger hab ich nur wenig mit java beschäftig, allerdings habe ich schon ein paar einfache appelets mit textinhalt gemacht (nichts besonderes eben)!!!

Ich muss jetzt ein menue für eine hompeage machen....es soll 4 kategorien haben und wenn man mit der maus darüber ist soll die jeweilige kategorie eingeblendet werde.....

Mein problem ist ich weiss nicht genau wie ich anfangen soll.....kann mir bitte jdm weiterhelfen?!?!?!
(ein paar code fetzen)

Und bitte nicht wieder schreiben durchsuch mal das forum....hab ich schon gemacht .... sonst würde ich das hier ja nciht schreiben.....

Danke schonmal im vorraus

Ozz


----------



## Isaac (10. Jul 2004)

Nuja, ich kenne mich mit Applets auch noch so aus und mit Grafiken/GUI hab ichs normal auch nicht so. Aber wenn ich mich recht entsinne ist die paint Methode von Java so eine kleine State Maschine wie auch OpenGL. Alles was man zeichen nen muss in die paint Methode. 


Daraus folgt das du dir ne Klasse MyMenuItem schreibst die einen Menueintrag repräsentiert. Diese sollte MouseMotions oder wars MouseListener? implementiere, einfach der, der im Interfacce MouseEntered drin hat.

In der Paint Methode schreibst du dann, wenn in MyMenuItem ein MouseEntered Event aufgetreten ist, blende untermenu ein. 


Ist an sich nicht so schwer denke ich.


----------



## Ozz| (10. Jul 2004)

Das ich das so machen muss ist schon klar.....habe eigentlich auch schon viel programmiert nur eben nicht mit java...und jetzt weiss ich nciht so genau wie ich das prog aufbauen muss.....kanst du mri ncihtmal nen code schreiben wo ich das grundgerüst drin hab???


----------



## P3AC3MAK3R (10. Jul 2004)

Verschoben: Java-Applets


----------

